# Change of plans -bacon cute time question



## mike1ranger (Nov 22, 2018)

I made a mistake when I ordered my hog this yr and told the butcher side pork and ended up with sliced pork belly, about 1/4" thick slices. I wanted pork belly for making bacon. No big deal, Ill make it work. 

One of the salads we want for thanksgiving dinner requires bacon so I grabbed a pkg of side pork slices a few days back and thawed it out. Mixed up a half batch of pops brine and we're now on 36 hours. Original plan was to hot smoke since I wasn't totally sure on the curing time but I'm having a change of heart as i'ver done hot smoked bacon and would prefer to dry the slices out and cold smoke for a bout 6 hours. I could get a few more hours if I took them out of the brine now, which would have given them about 36 hours of curing time. 

Question is, think 36 hours of cure time is sufficient for my 1/4" slices of side pork?

For the record, the bacon would be chopped up anyway so I don't care that it'll be super thick slices of bacon.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2018)

24 hours is perfect for 1/4" penetration or cure....


----------

